# NCEES Power Exam Spec Categories Not Exhaustive



## Silkworm (Jul 24, 2012)

Just about to start preparing for the October PE Power test. I noticed the Camara power reference manual covers some topics that are not specifically listed on the NCEES exam spec. For example, communications theory, transistors, to name a few.

The exam spec states "The knowledge areas specified as examples of kinds of knowledge are not exclusive or exhaustive categories.". Any advice out there from previous test takers roughly what percentage of the exam deviates from the spec? I plan to hit up all the cateories on the spec and focus on areas not referenced at a later stage...

Thanks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 25, 2012)

The list that NCEES publishes seems to be fairly accurate in my opinion.


----------



## Peele1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Camera's books aren't 100% a 1:1 ratio of topics and questions to the exam. You will need more than Camera's book. The PRM could also be used for the other Electrical exams or for the FE exam.

I recommend the Camera's EERM or PRM.


----------



## Silkworm (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the rapid response guys. Overlooked the title of the PRM text. It's written for both electrical and computer engineers, hence the topics not lining up with NCEES Spec. Duh, my bad. Off to a good start, lol. Will stick to the spec.


----------



## Insaf (Sep 22, 2012)

All three exams modules are basically part of PE Electrical and Computer Engineering exam:

Electrical and Computer: Computer Engineering

Electrical and Computer: Electrical and Electronics

Electrical and Computer: Power

PPI (Camara) has separate review manual for each module. So Power Reference Manual only for Power exam even it contains fundamental of Electrical Engineering and Math.

Thanks,


----------

